# Disappointing Lagostino shrimp from Trader Joe's



## jpinmaryland (Sep 2, 2009)

I dont want to sound like a TJ's basher because I like their curry sauces and the seasoned fish and some of the asian stuff like the soyaki sauce. But has anyone tried these Lagostino shrimp guys? They come in a frozen package and the package as well as the guy at the store said to serve them cold ala: cocktail shrimp. Well they are not impressive, they are sort of limp, the texture is not there nor is the taste.

But maybe I defrosted them wrong or something. Has anyone had any luck with these? At this pt. I would suggest to anyone getting them to put them in a marinara sauce or a cream sauce or something. 

Any comments? thx


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 2, 2009)

jpinmaryland said:
			
		

> Any comments? thx



If you are talking about the pre-cooked, peeled, de-veined product, then my comment is, don't buy it..........unless you have a cat.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 2, 2009)

I dont think our cat will touch it, actually.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought them once about 7 or 8 years ago.  I also didn't like the texture, so I chopped them up with mayo and stuff (like making tuna salad only chunkier).  They became an expensive sandwich.


----------



## jpinmaryland (Sep 2, 2009)

Gee it is so disappointing when you buy something like this thinking that if TJ's put their name on it, and charges a decent price, it must be decent at least. But there are as many hit as misses with their house mark and you cant really be sure of anything. Some of their seasoned fish is pretty durn good. They have a strawberry shortcake that Im told is very good and then you wind up getting the anchovies with no taste..


----------



## alwayshungry (Oct 7, 2009)

I bought some peaches that were absolutely horrid.  Dry, mushy, no flavor, etc.  I took it back and they gave me my money no questions asked.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 7, 2009)

I've found with any frozen shrimp, big,little ones that come from my grocery store or TJ's all are limp after defrosting..I know we all are hung up on not cooking them to much but I like them a little more firm, I hate those limp shrimp, makes me feel as if I had reached into the water, grabbed one and ate it raw...So I bring some water to a boil, turn it off, drop in the shrimp. When it gets to the firmness we like I dump it into ice water and everyone is happy.. I really feel they don't cook them enough..Makes me laugh, you get some fool chef who becomes popular and anything he says becomes law..phooey fix things to your taste, you won't get arrested
kadesma


----------

